
The Lava Lamps That Help Keep the Internet Secure - jgrahamc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cUUfMeOijg
======
blonky
I have a lava lamp on my desk. It generates a lot of heat. That wall must be
pretty hot.

Here's the link to Lavarand the reporter references at the end:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lavarand](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lavarand)

